
Is there a GPU back end for Numpy/Scipy? Money is no issue - amelius
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1mw9mb/is_there_a_gpu_backend_for_numpyscipy_money_is_no/
======
matt_the_bass
That discussion is from 4 years ago. Anyone have any more recent comments?

